# Wanted: Live Sparrows and Starlings



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

I am looking for live sparrows and starlings for falconry purposes. I will pick up anywhere in Northern UT.


----------



## GON4ELK (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a ton of sparrow in my pheasnat pens - go right through one inch netting. Come get em. Problem is trying to catch them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Are you flexible on the live part?


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

I can get plenty plinking with the bb gun, I just need some live ones for bagged hunts with a new bird.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

This is a great snare, I use it but I like to use fly line. Catch your own!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-68Ekgyx ... re=related


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

blackbear, pm me and let me know how many you are needing and i am sure i can point you in the right direction. I have a couple trap designs that work amazing.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a trap, and use it regulary. I just drown them, didn't think there was a use for them. When I put the trap back out (the birds dont like rain) and get a few I'll PM you.


----------

